# what is this plant?



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Japanese knotweed


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

Yup, one of the major nectar sources in our area (although it is meticulously removed from public lands in my neighborhood).


----------



## Oz Pollinator (Jun 12, 2018)

41st in everett. My girls seem to like these more then the blackberries. I have yet to identify other food sources. I appreciate the identification.


----------

